# Need advice on leef body combo's



## Strauss (May 13, 2007)

Alright, after selling some items I finally have some $$ together to pick up a leef body or two and some accesories  I already have a KT turbohead that is going on one of the bodies, and I have a 9P bezel and a KL5 head to play with(from my L5).

I was thinking about picking up (2) 2x18650 bodies or (1) 2x18650 and (1) 3x18650 body. Either way, I have to buy at least one 2x18560 body. If I was to pick up the 3x18560 body, I would run an MN61 in the turbohead. Do you think it would be worth it with the bulb life? Also, will 3 protected cells light the MN61? These are my options I am considering at the moment:

Turbohead:
2x18650 KT2 MN16(already have lamp)
2x18650 KT2 MN21??
3x18650 KT2 MN61

9P bezel:
2x18650 LF EO-9(already have lamp)
2x18500 LF EO-9/Cree drop-in/or KL5
1x18650 Cree drop-in/or KL5

Those are the options I have been considering so far. What I need from you all is your opinions as I am very un-decided as to what I want to do. I will have ~$300 to spend, and I need to pick up some extra cells for whatever set-up I end up getting....I already have chargers. It should also be noted that I already have a C3 body with a cell extender running 2x17670's, which I have been swapping back and forth between having the KT2 with MN16 and 9P bezel with the LF EO-9 on. I need a few more bodies so I don't have to keep switching! Any suggestions will be greatly appreciated....


----------



## defusion (May 13, 2007)

I wouldn't go with the 3x, at least until maybe lumensfactory makes a 13v bulb for it.


----------



## Strauss (May 13, 2007)

defusion said:


> I wouldn't go with the 3x, at least until maybe lumensfactory makes a 13v bulb for it.


 
That and the fact I just realized there is only a 3x body with an M head....I need a C head and there are no "step-down" adapters...only "step-up's". 

So, looks like I have my turbohead body picked out. I am gonna get the 2x18650 body, a leef clicky, a few unprotected 2600mah LG18650's, and an MN21


----------



## NotRegulated (May 13, 2007)

_ 9P bezel:
2x18650 LF EO-9(already have lamp)
2x18500 LF EO-9/Cree drop-in/or KL5
_


I am using both the 2x18650 and 2x18500 Leef setups with LF E0-9 and P91 bulbs. They work great. The advantage of the 18650 setup is runtime. 

The 18500 setup gives me a 9P sized light that will run the E0-9 and P91 with rechargables or 3 CR123 primaries. I can also use the new any 3.7-9 volt CREE LED in the 2x18500 too with lots of runtime.


----------



## ampdude (May 13, 2007)

I'm hoping for a 2 X 18500 C-M head body myself. 

I like the functionality of going from rechargeable to primary as quickly as it takes to change batteries. The shorter length is also nicer for several reasons.


----------



## defusion (May 13, 2007)

ampdude said:


> I'm hoping for a 2 X 18500 C-M head body myself.
> 
> I like the functionality of going from rechargeable to primary as quickly as it takes to change batteries. The shorter length is also nicer for several reasons.


me too! 2x18650 is just to long for my M3, and i'd love to use the HOLA safely in it with those 18500's


----------



## Strauss (May 13, 2007)

Leef makes a C-M adapter so you guys could use the 2x18500 body with your M3 head


----------



## softfeel (May 13, 2007)

Strauss said:


> So, looks like I have my turbohead body picked out. I am gonna get the 2x18650 body, a leef clicky, a few unprotected 2600mah LG18650's, and an MN21



According to this: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/114094
The MN21 draws 4.9 amps and according to this: http://lib.store.yahoo.net/lib/theshorelinemarket/18650-2600.pdf
The max discharge current of 2600mah LG18650 is 4.6 amps

It does not sound like a good idea.

How about using the Leef BigBody (for Li-Ion C-cells) with a KT4 and AWs Li-Ion C-cells instead?


----------



## ICUDoc (May 13, 2007)

Yes the MN21 is certainly current-hungry, but I love the huge,white hot-spot I get out of it on two LG 18650's in a Leef body with the Turbohead. It seems a lot brighter and whiter than the MN61. The additional runtime with the C-cells will be fabulous!


----------



## trouble (May 13, 2007)

I've got a Leef 2x18650 running an MN21 in a KT1 TH and it's awesome! Brightest light I've ever handled bar none. I can't recommend this combo enough!


----------



## ampdude (May 13, 2007)

Strauss said:


> Leef makes a C-M adapter so you guys could use the 2x18500 body with your M3 head





I know, but it will be longer then. Plus it's an extra $40 for the adapter.

Just want the right body to begin with.


----------



## Strauss (May 14, 2007)

softfeel said:


> How about using the Leef BigBody (for Li-Ion C-cells) with a KT4 and AWs Li-Ion C-cells instead?


 
Because I already have a KT2 turbohead. I don't want to spend all that extra money on a KT4 because we all know they ain't cheap. Not to mention the C cells are more than the LG 18650's, plus I would need to buy a charger for the C cells. It would end up costing me at least $200 more going that route, although it would "technically" be 100% safe  

There are many people out there pushing the MN21 on 18650's with no problems reported "yet". I know the risks, and am a seasoned flashoholic. I know what I have to watch out for. And god forbid if something bad happens, I wouldn't be coming on here and blaming you guys  

And thanks again for all the suggestions!


----------



## mdocod (May 14, 2007)

use a DMM, measure cells frequently, get rid of them when they won't hold above 4.00V, or when they loose 20% of the runtime.. SilverFox has stressed that the major dangers of Li-Ion come as cells age. I'm not sure how many cycles you can expect out of that configuration. But if you want the cells to stay safe longer, My suggestion is shallow discharges. Charge to 4.200V, and don't discharge below open-circuit ~3.8V. That's about 7-10 minutes runtime before you should recharge to keep the cells healthy. Doing full depth discharges above the max discharge rate will kill most cells quickly.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Jul 26, 2009)

defusion said:


> I wouldn't go with the 3x, at least until maybe lumensfactory makes a 13v bulb for it.


HO-M6R
IMR-M6


----------



## BSBG (Jul 26, 2009)

Outdoors Fanatic said:


> HO-M6R
> IMR-M6




A lot happens in two years...


----------



## maxspeeds (Jul 26, 2009)

BSBG said:


> A lot happens in two years...


 
Yup! I love my 3x18650 leef body + HO-M6R. Does anyone have comparison shots between the HO-M6R and IMR-M6? I'm wondering if it's worth purchasing the IMR-M6


----------



## mdocod (Jul 27, 2009)

maxspeeds said:


> Yup! I love my 3x18650 leef body + HO-M6R. Does anyone have comparison shots between the HO-M6R and IMR-M6? I'm wondering if it's worth purchasing the IMR-M6



I don't think it would be a big enough step up in output to worry about unless you really wanted every last bit. It's basically a 30% increase in output with a 30% loss in runtime. Since 30% is so hard to see, if you are happy with the output of the HO-M6R, then keep the runtime.


----------



## RichS (Jul 27, 2009)

Strauss said:


> So, looks like I have my turbohead body picked out. I am gonna get the 2x18650 body, a leef clicky, a few unprotected 2600mah LG18650's, and an MN21


This is a very intriguing idea to me as I also love the MN21 but can't afford to run it with primaries. So I'm currently running the HO-M6R w/ 3x17670s.

However - I absolutely do not want to use unprotected cells. Is there any reason why the MN21 wouldn't work with AW's new 2600mAH protected 18650 li-ions? It says in the specs (sales thread below) that max discharge rate with these is 5.2A. This might be a *very* nice setup....

http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showpost.php?p=2330894&postcount=1


----------



## maxspeeds (Jul 27, 2009)

mdocod said:


> I don't think it would be a big enough step up in output to worry about unless you really wanted every last bit. It's basically a 30% increase in output with a 30% loss in runtime. Since 30% is so hard to see, if you are happy with the output of the HO-M6R, then keep the runtime.



That's the feeling I had. Thank you for reinforcing my hunch. The more I mature in my flashaholism, the more I favor "miser" modes as I feel runtime is a premium over extreme output.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Jul 27, 2009)

trouble said:


> I've got a Leef 2x18650 running an MN21 in a KT1 TH and it's awesome! Brightest light I've ever handled bar none. I can't recommend this combo enough!


Which brand of batteries are you using with that setup? It seems like you are playing with fire...


----------



## maxspeeds (Jul 27, 2009)

Outdoors Fanatic said:


> Which brand of batteries are you using with that setup? It seems like you are playing with fire...



I use 2x18650 AW IMR cells + Softstart. However, I haven't tried them at full charge. I've always run the cells down a bit on another bulb prior to popping the mn21 in.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Jul 27, 2009)

maxspeeds said:


> I use 2x18650 AW IMR cells + Softstart. However, I haven't tried them at full charge. I've always run the cells down a bit on another bulb prior to popping the mn21 in.


That's fine then (as long as you bleed those cells in order to get the voltage down). I thought you were running the MN21 on unprotected Li-ons, now that's risky...


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Jul 27, 2009)

maxspeeds said:


> Yup! I love my 3x18650 leef body + HO-M6R. Does anyone have comparison shots between the HO-M6R and IMR-M6? I'm wondering if it's worth purchasing the IMR-M6


I don't have a 3x18650 setup yet, so I can't do any directly comparison. I use the HO-M6R on 3xAWRCR123 which is not quite as bright as the MN21 on fresh cells... Do you think the HO-M6R on 3x18650 IMRs is brighter than your MN21?


----------



## maxspeeds (Jul 27, 2009)

Outdoors Fanatic said:


> I don't have a 3x18650 setup yet, so I can't do any directly comparison. I use the HO-M6R on 3xAWRCR123 which is not quite as bright as the MN21 on fresh cells... Do you think the HO-M6R on 3x18650 IMRs is brighter than your MN21?


 
The HO-M6R bulb is the all around winner for me :rock:. It draws around 2 amps compared to the 5amps of the mn21 (thus a much longer runtime). It also throws further, is brighter, and is safe to be run off li-ions without . The biggest drawback is the 3x18650 body I have it attached to. However, I feel the length is perfect when attached to a KT2 head + F24 filter. If I'm going to need lots of incan light, I don't mind carrying a big flashlight.

The only time I enjoy using the mn21 is if I want a smaller light (2-cell) and have AW's 3-speed softstart switch with me. That switch makes it so much more practical by extending the runtime at the lower levels. However, I'm finding that if I'm using one of my 2cell leef bodies, I'd rather use my EO-M3T or LED tower for much longer runtime


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Jul 27, 2009)

maxspeeds said:


> The HO-M6R bulb is the all around winner for me :rock:. It draws around 2 amps compared to the 5amps of the mn21 (thus a much longer runtime). It also throws further, is brighter, and is safe to be run off li-ions without . The biggest drawback is the 3x18650 body I have it attached to. However, I feel the length is perfect when attached to a KT2 head + F24 filter. If I'm going to need lots of incan light, I don't mind carrying a big flashlight.
> 
> The only time I enjoy using the mn21 is if I want a smaller light (2-cell) and have AW's 3-speed softstart switch with me. That switch makes it so much more practical by extending the runtime at the lower levels. However, I'm finding that if I'm using one of my 2cell leef bodies, I'd rather use my EO-M3T or LED tower for much longer runtime


Try the HO-M3T or the MN15 for even longer runtimes and not much less throw/output--especially on IMRs.


----------



## maxspeeds (Jul 28, 2009)

Outdoors Fanatic said:


> Try the HO-M3T or the MN15 for even longer runtimes and not much less throw/output--especially on IMRs.


 
That's what I'm hoping to try next (HO-M3T). Do you know how the HO-M3T and EO-M3T compare? 

The MN15 is great, but for low power consumption, I'd rather use my LED tower. I feel the MN15 is too close to my G&P mini turbo head, and I'd rather use that since it is so much smaller. My LED tower isn't very bright, but its using a high CRI seoul emitter and I couldn't be happier.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Jul 28, 2009)

maxspeeds said:


> That's what I'm hoping to try next (HO-M3T). Do you know how the HO-M3T and EO-M3T compare?
> 
> The MN15 is great, but for low power consumption, I'd rather use my LED tower. I feel the MN15 is too close to my G&P mini turbo head, and I'd rather use that since it is so much smaller. My LED tower isn't very bright, but its using a high CRI seoul emitter and I couldn't be happier.





> Do you know how the HO-M3T and EO-M3T compare?


They are quite similar, the HO-M3T has little tighter beam profile with decent spill and excellent throw given its power consumption/runtime. This lamp assembly is a real winner. It gives that beautiful and satisfying round beam profile perfectly centered.



> My LED tower isn't very bright, but its using a high CRI seoul emitter and I couldn't be happier.


Where did you get your tower LED module? I'd love to try a High CRI LED in my Turbohead... My dream is a tower built with the Nichia High CRI used by McGizmo in his wonderful Sundrop.


----------

